# L14-30C different from L14-30R?



## Ryan O'Rourke (Feb 19, 2019)

I just had a transfer switch installed and on the receptacle outside it says to use a L14-30C plug but all I can find to but would be L14-30R connecting to a L14-30P. I find nothing online as to what the difference is between the R and the C as they are both female sided. Anyone know the difference and if they are interchangeable?


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

An L14-30C is a female connector that goes on the end of a cord. An L14-30R is a female connector that mounts in an electrical box on, or in, a wall.
http://www.cooperindustries.com/con...ments/spec_sheets2/125-0111-13_L14-30_anp.pdf

If you look at the connector on the outside of your house, you'll see that it is male (or it should be), and it is recessed into the box, likely some variant of an L14-30FI. The L14-30R will not fit into this recess. The only connector that will fit into it and easily mount on the end of a cord is the L14-30C.


----------

